# Mal wieder Intel GMA 4500

## EOF

Momentan bin ich mit meinem T400 mal wieder grafiklos. Weder den ATI chip, noch den Intelchip bekomme ich zum laufen.

Momentan versuche ich es mit dem Intel chip. Ich bin nach

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA

vorgegangen. Wenn ich boote komme ich bis zum kdm, bekomme dann aber einen seltsamen hard lock.

Der Cursor im Userprompt blinkt (kdm), ich kann aber nicht eingeben und die Maus lässt sich nicht bewegen.

Zudem kann ich nicht mal in die Console umschalten (alt+f1 usw.).

Ich habe kernel 2.6.9-r5

und die ~amd version vom x86-intel-video, xorg-server

Auch wenn ich die bestehende xorg.conf lösche, dann zeigt die automatisch generierte das gleiche verhalten.

Was mache ich nur falsch ???

----------

## EOF

Bzgl. der ATI-Karte habe ich mich an diesn Wikieintrag gehalten

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lenovo_ThinkPad_T400#Discrete_and_fglrx

Ich habe meine xorg.conf gelöscht (+sicherung). Es ist nun egal, ob ich im

bios die ati-karte oder den intel chip fest auswähle. Ich komme immer bis

zum kdm login und kann dann nichts mehr machen.

----------

## SvenFischer

Sicher hast Du Dich bei Deiner Kernelversion verschrieben, oder?

Ich empfehle Dir den 2.6.28er vanilla-sources, da darüber die Probleme mit intel beginnen. Das Problem ist bekannt und die Baustelle ist sehr groß. Ich denke, das das erst im Herbst/Winter fertig sein wird.

Alternativ geht sicher der vesa Treiber in xorg, oder?

----------

## toralf

Habe hier ein T400 (keine ATI Karte, nur Intel) mit vanilla kernel 2.6.29.5  problemlos am laufen, system ist 32 bit x86. Sowohl das interne Display als auch die Ausgabe auf externe Monitore klappen problemlos dank xrandr. [edit]Benutze evdev, jedoch kein hal und habe soweit es geht, im Kernel alles als Module gebaut.[/edit]Last edited by toralf on Wed Jul 01, 2009 8:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

@ EOF

Hast du die Kiste neu installiert oder den Xorg Server geupdatet? Das klingt eher nach dem Problem das deine MAus/Tastatur nicht über Hal konfiguriert sind. Benutzt du evdev?

Lies dir ma das Migration HowTo zu Xorg 1.5 durch.

Sebastian

----------

## R.Aven

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> @ EOF
> 
> Hast du die Kiste neu installiert oder den Xorg Server geupdatet? Das klingt eher nach dem Problem das deine MAus/Tastatur nicht über Hal konfiguriert sind. Benutzt du evdev?
> 
> Lies dir ma das Migration HowTo zu Xorg 1.5 durch.
> ...

 

Oder einfach mal die Xorg.log posten. Da sollte ja stehen, was genau schief läuft.

----------

## Hupf

Meine 4500 läuft wunderbar seit Kernel 2.6.30 und ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~amd64, und zwar mit KMS und UXA. Bei vorigen Versuchen war KMS aus und AccelMethod=EXA in der xorg.conf halbwegs erfolgreich.

----------

## EOF

 *Hupf wrote:*   

> Meine 4500 läuft wunderbar seit Kernel 2.6.30 und ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~amd64, und zwar mit KMS und UXA. Bei vorigen Versuchen war KMS aus und AccelMethod=EXA in der xorg.conf halbwegs erfolgreich.

 

Mein Ziel ist es so weit wie möglich ein stabiles System zu haben. Ich weiche nur notgedrungen auf unstabile pakete aus und da es ab und zu mal ein kleines 3D spielchen sein kann ...

@SvenFischer

Ja mein kernel ist ein gentoo-sources 2.6.29-r5. 

Ich hatte vorher einen gentoo-sources 2.6.28 mit dem der ati treiber lief. Dachte immer stable updates bedeuten, dass weniger schief gehen kann...

Ist der vanilla kernel zu empfehlen? Ich habe auch diese amd64 typische IO-probleme ...

@Hollowman

Ich glaube das könnte das Problem sein. Ich werde das mal heute abend probieren ...

----------

## bbgermany

Also ich hab zwar "nur" eine GMA950 auf meinem Atom Board, aber mit 2.6.30-r1 + KMS + UXA + X.org 1.6 habe ich auch keine Probleme. Der Ati Treiber läuft leider nicht ordentlich bzw garnicht mit dem 2.6.29 oder höher. Es gibt da zwar einen beta Treiber, aber der spamt dir das Log zu. Welche Treiberversion vom Intel Grafiktreiber nutzt du denn?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## EOF

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Also ich hab zwar "nur" eine GMA950 auf meinem Atom Board, aber mit 2.6.30-r1 + KMS + UXA + X.org 1.6 habe ich auch keine Probleme. Der Ati Treiber läuft leider nicht ordentlich bzw garnicht mit dem 2.6.29 oder höher. Es gibt da zwar einen beta Treiber, aber der spamt dir das Log zu. Welche Treiberversion vom Intel Grafiktreiber nutzt du denn?
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Ich probiere es die ganze Zeit mit dem unstabilen ati treiber und nichts funktioniert. Beim Intel chip versuche ich es mit

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.7.1

und

x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r4

Muss ich auch ein unstabiles x11-base/xorg-x11

wählen ?

Das Xorg migration howto hab ich gelesen und mich erinnert es früher schonmal gelesen zu haben.

Mir ist es nicht gelungen die Tastertur zum Laufen zu bekommen. Weder mit evdev noch mit kbd treiber.

----------

## bbgermany

Ich hatte große Probleme mit den stable evdev/input device Treibern als ich nach xorg-server-1.6.1 gegangen bin. Teilweise mussten auch da die unstable Treiber genommen werden. Aber wie immer "try and error"  :Very Happy: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## EOF

Wäre es möglich, dass mir jemand seine funktionierende Konfiguration gibt. 

Try&Error habe ich schon zu viel gemacht und zudem ist das kein Vorgehen ...

D.h. welche Version haben

Kernel (ich würde ja gerne bei einem 2.6.29-Kernel bleiben, da dieser gerade sable ist)

Xorg-server

Xorg

Xorg Treiber für Maus und Keyboard

Intel Treiber

(bzw Ati Treiber)

Schön wären auch

xorg.conf

Die Files in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/

Optimal wäre natürlich die für ein Thinkpad T400.

Auf Dauer ist ein chroot über Kubuntu Live-CD keine Lösung ...

Ausserdem haben andere auch was davon ...

----------

## bbgermany

Hi, meine momentan laufende Konfig mit dem Intelchipsatz:

```

zeus portage # emerge -pv x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2  USE="-debug" 264 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0  USE="-debug" 286 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.7.1  USE="dri -debug" 763 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.2.0  USE="-debug" 243 kB

Total: 5 packages (5 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 1,554 kB

zeus portage # 

```

xorg-server in Version 1.6.1.901-r3, Kernel 2.6.30-r1 mit KMS enabled. Und zu guter letzt, noch meine xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter.

MfG. Stefan

EDIT: Fast vergessen, die 10-keymap.fdi  :Wink: 

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

         <!-- Option "XkbModel" "pc105" -->

       <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

       <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

       <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>

```

----------

## Josef.95

Auch sollte nicht vergessen werden die Variablen 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="XXX"

VIDEO_CARDS="XXX"
```

in der make.conf korrekt zu setzen, und bei Änderungen dies mit einem "emerge -avDN xorg-server" neu zu bauen.

MfG

----------

## EOF

Ich konnte nun das Problem identifizieren.

Die Version von

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

war zu alt. Ich musste die ~amd installieren. 

Sonst hatte alles gestimmt.

Mein Dank geht an alle hilfreichen und besonderst 

an bbgermany.

Eigentlich ist es die Aufgabe von portage solche Fehler 

zu vermeiden.

----------

## l3u

@Hupf: Kannst du mal deine xorg.conf posten? Ich krieg seit Monaten meine X4500 um’s Verrecken nicht mit Hardwarebeschleunigung ans Laufen …

----------

## EOF

 *l3u wrote:*   

> @Hupf: Kannst du mal deine xorg.conf posten? Ich krieg seit Monaten meine X4500 um’s Verrecken nicht mit Hardwarebeschleunigung ans Laufen …

 

Bis zum letzten (letzte Woche?) xorg-server update (glaube ich zumindest) 3D-Beschleunigung. GLX-gears war über 1000 fps. Jetzt funktioniert diese nicht mehr  :Sad: .

Ich habe sogar mesa und den intel treiber neu kompiliert.

Glxgears und glxinfo liefern mir die Fehlermeldung

```
unhandled buffer attach event, attacment type 7

```

die Google mit gerade einem Eintrag findet.

Driconf gibt die Meldung 

```
Es wurden keine konfigurierbaren, direct-rendering-fähigen Geräte erkannt. DRIconf wird im Expertenmodus gestartet.
```

aus, lässt sich aber configurieren. Sieht jemand, woher mein plötzlicher 3D-Verlust rührt?

```

#> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log                          

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.                                         

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.      

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.            

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the          

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.                  

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.         

X.Org X Server 1.6.1.902 (1.6.2 RC 2)

Release Date: 2009-6-29              

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0    

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux zeno 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #7 SMP Wed Jul 1 07:26:09 CEST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 08 July 2009  07:22:03AM                                                            

                                                                                                

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                      

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                          

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                              

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                                

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                           

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul  8 20:11:59 2009                            

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                                    

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"                                                            

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)                                                                   

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"                                                                 

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"                                                                     

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"                                                                  

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"                                                               

(==) Automatically adding devices                                                               

(==) Automatically enabling devices                                                                                                                           

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.                                                                                                    

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                                                         

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.                                                                                                     

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                                                         

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.                                                                                                    

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                                                         

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.                                                                                                     

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                                                         

(**) FontPath set to:                                                                                                                                         

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,                                                                                                                               

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,                                                                                                                              

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,                                                                                                                             

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,                                                                                                                              

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,                                                                                                                               

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,                                                                                                                              

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,                                                                                                                             

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,                                                                                                                              

        built-ins                                                                                                                                             

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"                                                                                                              

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.                                                               

(WW) Disabling Mouse0                                                                                                                                         

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0                                                                                                                                      

(II) Loader magic: 0xd20                                                                                                                                      

(II) Module ABI versions:                                                                                                                                     

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                                                                                           

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0                                                                                                                               

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0                                                                                                                             

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0                                                                                                                          

(II) Loader running on linux                                                                                                                                  

(++) using VT number 7                                                                                                                                        

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:17aa:2112 Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xf4400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8                                                                                                                                  

(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a43:17aa:2112 Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xf4200000/1048576              

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)                                                                                                             

(II) System resource ranges:                                                                                                                                  

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                   

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                               

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                               

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                               

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                   

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                   

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                              

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                 

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                 

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                              

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                 

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"                                                                                                                                      

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap                                                                                                                      

(II) UnloadModule: "xtrap"                                                                                                                                    

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)                                                                                                 

(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                                                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so                                                                                                    

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                    

        compiled for 1.6.1.902, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                        

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                                                        

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI                                                                                                                            

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"                                                                                                                                       

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so                                                                                                   

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                   

        compiled for 1.6.1.902, module version = 1.1.0                                                                                                        

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                                                        

(II) Loading extension DRI2                                                                                                                                   

(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                                                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so                                                                                                    

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                    

        compiled for 1.6.1.902, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                        

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                                                        

(==) AIGLX enabled                                                                                                                                            

(II) Loading extension GLX                                                                                                                                    

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                                                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                                                                                                    

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                    

        compiled for 1.6.1.902, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                        

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                                  

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                                                        

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                                                                                                          

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                                                                                                     

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so                                                                                                 

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                 

        compiled for 1.6.1.902, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                        

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                                  

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                                                        

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                                                                                                       

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                                                                                               

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                                                                                                                            

(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                                                                                                   

(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                                                                                                 

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                                                                                              

(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                                                                                                             

(II) LoadModule: "record"                                                                                                                                     

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so                                                                                                 

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                 

        compiled for 1.6.1.902, module version = 1.13.0                                                                                                       

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                                  

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                                                        

(II) Loading extension RECORD                                                                                                                                 

(II) LoadModule: "intel"                                                                                                                                      

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so                                                                                                    

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                  

        compiled for 1.6.1.902, module version = 2.7.1                                                                                                        

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                                                                                                      

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                                                                                            

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,                                                                                              

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,                                                                                        

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,                                                                                   

        965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,                                                                                                        

        Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,                                                                                                                   

        Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41                                                                                               

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0                                                                                                                        

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:                                                                                                    

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                   

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                               

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                               

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                               

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                   

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                   

(II) resource ranges after probing:                                                                                                                           

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                   

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                               

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                               

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                               

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]                                                                                               

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]                                                                                                

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]                                                                                                

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                   

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                   

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]                                                                                                   

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]                                                                                                  

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32                                                                                                              

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888                                                                                                                                 

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor                                                                                                                    

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset                                                                       

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset"                                                                                                  

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB                                                                                                

(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: available (0 4)                                                                                                         

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0                                                                                                                    

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)                                                                                                                         

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0                                                                                                                    

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)                                                                                                                         

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0                                                                                                          

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0                                                                                                                    

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)                                                                                                                         

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8                                                                                                                        

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0                                                                                                          

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3                                                                                                                          

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.                                                                                                                         

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using monitor section Monitor0                                                                                                     

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section                                                                                                            

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected                                                                                                                       

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected                                                                                                                         

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes                                                                                                            

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1440x900                                                                                                       

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe                                                                                                               

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                                                                                                         

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)                                                                                                                            

(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                                                                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                                                                                                         

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so                                                                                                                

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                     

        compiled for 1.6.1.902, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                        

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                                                                                        

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp                                                                                                                         

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.                                                                                                                             

(II) resource ranges after preInit:                                                                                                                           

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                   

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                               

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                               

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                               

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]                                                                                               

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]                                                                                                

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]                                                                                                

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                   

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                   

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]                                                                                                   

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]                                                                                                  

(WW) intel(0): [DRI2] Version 1 API (broken front buffer rendering)                                                                                           

(II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete                                                                                                                          

(**) intel(0): Kernel mode setting active, disabling FBC.                                                                                                     

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled                                                                                                               

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled                                                                                                                                 

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: -1 KB                                                                                                                                

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.                                                                                               

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.                                                                                                                   

(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:                                                                                          

(II)         solid                                                                                                                                            

(II)         copy                                                                                                                                             

(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)                                                                                                                  

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled                                                                                                                         

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled                                                                                                                           

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor                                                                                                                         

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:                                                                                                                

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0xffffffffffffffff: DRI memory manager (0 kB)                                                                                       

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000:            end of aperture                                                                                                         

(II) intel(0): BO memory allocation layout:                                                                                                                   

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000:            start of memory manager                                                                                                 

(II) intel(0): 0x02522000-0x02a67fff: front buffer (5400 kB) X tiled                                                                                          

(II) intel(0): 0x02512000-0x0251bfff: HW cursors (40 kB)                                                                                                      

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000:            end of memory manager                                                                                                   

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.                                                                                

(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled                                                                                                                                   

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled                                                                                                                    

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video                                                                                                                          

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled                                                                                                                 

(--) RandR disabled                                                                                                                                           

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension                                                                                                  

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE                                                                                                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM                                                                                                                  

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension                                                                                                          

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST                                                                                                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS                                                                                                             

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC                                                                                                                     

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD                                                                                                                

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC                                                                                                                  

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA                                                                                                                 

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES                                                                                                                   

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER                                                                                                                   

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR                                                                                                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE                                                                                                                

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE                                                                                                                   

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer                                                                                                                  

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control                                                                                            

(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects                                                                                              

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/i965_dri.so                                                                                                 

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0                                                                                                           

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 304 x 190                                                                                                      

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ThinkPad Extra Buttons                                                                                                   

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"                                                                                                                                      

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so                                                                                                      

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                  

        compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 2.2.2                                                                                                        

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                                                                                     

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0                                                                                                           

(**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: always reports core events                                                                                                       

(**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event8"                                                                                                      

(II) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Found keys                                                                                                                       

(II) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Configuring as keyboard                                                                                                          

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ThinkPad Extra Buttons" (type: KEYBOARD)                                                                           

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                                                                               

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                                                                                               

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"                                                                                                                                 

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"                                                                                                                        

(II) config/hal: Adding input device TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint                                                                                                    

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: always reports core events                                                                                                        

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Device: "/dev/input/event7"                                                                                                       

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found 3 mouse buttons                                                                                                             

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found x and y relative axes                                                                                                       

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Configuring as mouse                                                                                                              

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5                                                                                                     

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200                                                          

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" (type: MOUSE)                                                                               

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1                                                                                             

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00                                                                                            

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms                                                                                                  

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) set acceleration profile 0                                                                                                

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                                                                                               

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"                                                                                                                                  

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so                                                                                                  

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                            

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                                                                                     

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1                                                                                                           

(EE) module ABI major version (2) doesn't match the server's version (4)                                                                                      

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"                                                                                                                                

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so                                                                                                

(EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (module requirement mismatch, 0)                                                                                       

(EE) No input driver matching `synaptics'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 6 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16435

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  102.00  1440 1488 1520 1832  900 903 909 926 -hsync -vsync (55.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   85.80  1440 1488 1520 1856  900 903 909 926 -hsync -vsync (46.2 kHz)

```

[code]

name of display: :0.0 

unhandled buffer attach event, attacment type 7

unhandled buffer attach event, attacment type 7

unhandled buffer attach event, attacment type 7

display: :0  screen: 0                         

direct rendering: Yes                          

server glx vendor string: SGI                  

server glx version string: 1.2                 

server glx extensions:                         

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,     

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGIS_multisample,          

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group                           

client glx vendor string: SGI                                                 

client glx version string: 1.4                                                

client glx extensions:                                                        

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,    

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,     

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,                          

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,     

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,      

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,                

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap                 

GLX version: 1.2                                                              

GLX extensions:                                                               

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,    

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,     

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,    

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample,           

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group,                          

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap                                               

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc                                  

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset GEM 20090114

OpenGL version string: 2.0 Mesa 7.4                                             

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.10                                    

OpenGL extensions:                                                              

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program,         

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,                     

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query,            

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite,   

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow,          

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,                    

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,                            

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,                    

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,                    

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle,                  

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object,                       

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos,             

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,                               

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,                 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,          

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_cull_vertex, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,  

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,                            

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,      

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,                          

    GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_point_parameters,                        

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,       

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,   

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D,                        

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,                          

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,                        

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias,                 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB,       

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1,                      

    GL_APPLE_client_storage, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,                            

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,                

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,                             

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate,                

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos,             

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite,           

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program,     

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,       

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,                   

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays        

36 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x9d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x9f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa0 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xa1 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa2 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xa3 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xa4 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xa5 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa6 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xa7 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa8 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xa9 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xaa 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xab 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xac 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xad 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xae 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xaf 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb0 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xb1 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb2 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xb3 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xb4 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb5 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xb6 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb7 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xb8 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb9 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xba 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xbb 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x52 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

72 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x53  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x54  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x55  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x56  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x57  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x58  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x59  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5a  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5b  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5c  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5d  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5e  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5f  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x60  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x61  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x62  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x63  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x64  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x65  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x66  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x67  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x68  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x69  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x6b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x6d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x6f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x70  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x71  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x72  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x73  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x74  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x75  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x76  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x77  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x78  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x79  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7a  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x7b  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7c  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

also lt. deinen Logfiles geht DRI noch. Kannst du dein Problem genauer spezifizieren?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## EOF

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> also lt. deinen Logfiles geht DRI noch. Kannst du dein Problem genauer spezifizieren?
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Wenn ich z.B. glxgears starte, dann bekomme ich das typische window, aber mit fehlerhafter darstellung

(die grafik erscheint nicht und das bild steht)

Warte ich ein paar sekunden,dann bekomme ich sogar werte

```

unhandled buffer attach event, attacment type 7

unhandled buffer attach event, attacment type 7

unhandled buffer attach event, attacment type 7

unhandled buffer attach event, attacment type 7

unhandled buffer attach event, attacment type 7

unhandled buffer attach event, attacment type 7

2054 frames in 5.0 seconds = 410.704 FPS

3370 frames in 5.0 seconds = 673.896 FPS

3353 frames in 5.0 seconds = 670.467 FPS

3358 frames in 5.0 seconds = 671.408 FPS

```

Wenn ich jetzt das window verschiebe oder die größe ändere, dann kommt wieder

```

unhandled buffer attach event, attacment type 7

unhandled buffer attach event, attacment type 7

unhandled buffer attach event, attacment type 7

...

```

anstatt die framerate. Mir ist auch vorher aufgefallen, als die 3d darstellung noch funktionierte, 

dass der treiber die auflösung nicht skalieren konnte.

----------

## bbgermany

Cool, es sieht so aus, als wenn ich das gleiche Problem mit meiner GMA900 habe auf meinem X41 Tablet. Na mal schaun, vielleicht finde ich ja woran es liegt  :Very Happy: 

MfG. Stefan

EDIT: Dumme Frage, aber wenn du das i915 Modul lädst, wird dann deine Konsole unbenutzbar oder geht die noch. Vorausgesetzt, du nutzt auch KMS bei dem Modul.

EDIT2: Gleiches Problem mit xorg-server-1.6.2

----------

## bbgermany

So, es sieht so aus, als wenn das ein Problem im Paket xorg-server ist. Ich habe ein Downgrade auf 1.6.1.901-r4 gemacht. Das Problem tritt nämlich mit xorg-server-1.6.1.902 und 1.6.2 auf.

Welche Mesaversion hast du im Einsatz. Vielleicht lässt sich da noch was machen. Es ist bestimmt wieder nur irgendeine Kombination von Versionen, die dieses Phänomen hervorruft.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## EOF

Ich nutze mesa 7.3-r1.

----------

## bbgermany

Gut, ich hab mal ein bissle experimentiert. xorg-server-1.6.2 und mesa-7.5_rc4 aus dem X11 Overlay und schon geht DRI wieder ordentlich. xorg-server-1.6.2 mit mesa-7.4.4 aus dem stable/testing tree geht auch nicht  :Sad: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## EOF

Ich habe jetzt folgendes unstable gewählt:

x11-apps/xrandr ~amd64

media-libs/mesa ~amd64

x11-base/xorg-server ~amd64

x11-libs/libdrm ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel ~amd64

Es funktioniert beinahe, leider nur beinahe.

Die 3D-Animation von glxgears ist sichtbar, wackelt, flimmert, mischt sich mit dem hintergrund und

beim Verschieben des windows bekomme ich eine art kopier effekt, wie bei gegenüberstehenden 

spiegeln. Die ausgaben von glxgears und glxinfo sind ok.

----------

## bbgermany

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Ich habe jetzt folgendes unstable gewählt:
> 
> x11-apps/xrandr ~amd64
> 
> media-libs/mesa ~amd64
> ...

 

Genau das gleich Phänomen hab ich auch. Mit Mesa-7.5_rc4 aus dem X11 Overlay tritt das nicht mehr auf. Schade nur, dass das wirklich voll unstable und unsupported ist. Alternative für dich wäre es xorg-server zu maskieren für die Versionen ab 1.6.1.902, damit du einigermaßen stable bleiben kannst.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## EOF

Das mit dem maskieren funktioniert. Gibt es dazu auch einen bugreport, den man verfolgen kann?

----------

## bbgermany

Ich hab keinen erstellt. Aber du könntest das ja machen  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## EOF

Momentan scheint alles ohne maskieren zu funktionieren (alles ~amd64). 

Ich finde nur der treiber ist deutlich langsamer als eine frühere version.

Beispielsweise läuft enemy-territory bei 1024x786 und niedrigsten 

einstellungen ales andere als flüssig.

Glxgears liefert 

2069 frames in 5.0 seconds = 413.664 FPS

glxinfo sagt mir gem und dri funktioniert

das xorglog meldet auch nur erfolge.

Hat jemand mit dem intel treiber mehr glück. Wenn ja, dann teile

er mir bitte seine einstellungen mit  :Smile: .

N8

----------

## ConiKost

Hat jemand von euch Probleme mit der Konsole?

Ich kann zwar X starten, dannach kann ich aber nicht mehr zu einer Konsole wechseln oder zurück.

Wenn ich das tue, ist alles voller Grafikfehler und ich sehe nix von der Konsole...

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Hat jemand von euch Probleme mit der Konsole?
> 
> Ich kann zwar X starten, dannach kann ich aber nicht mehr zu einer Konsole wechseln oder zurück.
> 
> Wenn ich das tue, ist alles voller Grafikfehler und ich sehe nix von der Konsole...

 

Wenn Du KMS verwendest, hilft vllt. ein Wechsel auf Kernel 2.6.30.

----------

## ConiKost

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   Hat jemand von euch Probleme mit der Konsole?
> 
> Ich kann zwar X starten, dannach kann ich aber nicht mehr zu einer Konsole wechseln oder zurück.
> 
> Wenn ich das tue, ist alles voller Grafikfehler und ich sehe nix von der Konsole... 
> ...

 

Woran sehe ich, ob ich KMS nutze? Kernel 2.6.30 (r4) hab ich bereits im Einsatz.

----------

## bbgermany

Anhand deiner Kernelconfig zum Beispiel:

```

zeus ~ # zgrep KMS /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

zeus ~ #

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*    *ConiKost wrote:*   Hat jemand von euch Probleme mit der Konsole?
> 
> Ich kann zwar X starten, dannach kann ich aber nicht mehr zu einer Konsole wechseln oder zurück.
> 
> Wenn ich das tue, ist alles voller Grafikfehler und ich sehe nix von der Konsole... 
> ...

 

```
CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y
```

oder auch

Device Drivers  --->

Graphics support  --->

Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->

Enable modesetting on intel by default

Ansonsten merkst Du das beim Umschalten auf ein VT: kein Flackern, keine oder nur minimale Verzögerung. Ab dem Booten auf jeden Fall ein Framebuffer. Wie der saubere Weg ist, zu prüfen ob KMS aktiv ist, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht kann man es dmesg oder irgendwo in /sys oder /proc entnehmen.

----------

## ConiKost

Ah!

Jetzt verstehe ich es. Ich habe natürlich KMS aktiv gehabt. Aber dazu war auch ein Framebuffer (uvesafb) aktiv gewesen...

Nachdem ich diesen deaktiviert habe, funktioniert es mit KMS problemlos  :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Ansonsten merkst Du das beim Umschalten auf ein VT: kein Flackern, keine oder nur minimale Verzögerung. Ab dem Booten auf jeden Fall ein Framebuffer. Wie der saubere Weg ist, zu prüfen ob KMS aktiv ist, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht kann man es dmesg oder irgendwo in /sys oder /proc entnehmen.

 

Vielleicht damit:

```

[   11.467190] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[   11.524571] i915 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   11.524584] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   11.807107] allocated 1280x1024 fb: 0x007df000, bo f683a720

[   11.807246] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   11.808211] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

[   11.868926] [drm] DAC-6: set mode 1280x1024 b

[   11.903861] fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[   11.903867] registered panic notifier

[   11.903879] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

```

Siehe der fb0 Zeile  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

